# Spouse Visa Time Outside UK



## awj888 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi!

I have a question regarding my wife's permitted travel time outside the UK. She has a spouse visa granting her leave to remain in the UK for 2.5 years (it is her first one) after which If i understood correctly we need to apply for another 2.5years and after that she can apply for UK Passport.

My question is how much time she is allowed to spend outside the UK to stay within her limits and not have any problems getting her next visas/citizenship.

Here are the dates so far:
Visa issued/valid from Nov 20, 2013, only recieved in Dec,
December 7 2013 first arrival to UK (counted 17 days)

18 Jan 2014 to 10 Feb 2013 was outside UK (counted 23 days)
29 May 2014 to 4 June 2014 travelled again (6 days)
11 July 2014 to 15 July 2014 again (4 days)

Adding those up its 50 days outside the UK.

My question is this:

when does the time counted start - is it from issue date of visa or first arrival into UK?
- if so is my 50 days outside the Uk counted correctly?

2nd part - how many days can she be outside the UK until it resets for the follow year. My understanding is that its a 90 days limit.


Many Thanks!

A


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

You count time out of the country from the day of the activation of the visa, which is the day she first arrived in the country. 

The limit is very generous, 90 days per year, but it's not etched in stone, and longer periods can be okay for good reasons, such as they illness or death of a family member. Business travel is not counted for this. I can't find any reference to this on the UKVI site... though I know I've read it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There are no hard and fast rules about travelling outside of the UK whilst on a spouse visa. The point of being on a spouse visa is that you come to the UK to actually live with your spouse. Excessive absences from the UK that aren't work related or aren't with your spouse could raise concerns. There is some consideration given if the travel is for compassionate reasons. However, there are rules about travel for qualifying for Citizenship. You can spend no more than 270 days out of the UK during the 3 years before you apply and no more than 90 days in the 12 months before you apply.

Also, after 5 years she will apply for ILR. She must 1st pass the Life in the UK test and an English language test if necessary. Only after she has ILR can she apply for citizenship.


----------



## vivaciousmaanee (Nov 19, 2014)

i live in pakistan i have applied for uk spouse settlement visa on 18th july 2014.i want to know whats the time limit to fly uk once i get my visa.do i have to fly within a week ,a month or two months?


----------

